# Anyone from sheffield area



## ALEXI1989 (May 18, 2012)

wanting to chat meet up in sheff any ideas anyone ?????????


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sheffield, UK?


----------



## ALEXI1989 (May 18, 2012)

*..*

yeah uk man


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm right down in the south - though I sometimes go up to Sheffield or Rotherham.


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## altosoprano (Jun 7, 2011)

I live in North Yorkshire


----------



## socialdrugs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm about two hours away


----------



## MarcLikesBikes (Sep 30, 2012)

Removed.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope but I was there last week sorry


----------

